# Tool Restorations >  Restoration of a Rusty Grandfather wrench

## fox craft



----------

carloski (Jul 26, 2022)

----------


## desbromilow

first frames of the video, I was thinking, it was only "lost" in the chook yard yesterday - too clean and well used. If I had it, I'd have hand wire brushed it, probably done the brass bush in the nut, and then reassembled it, brushed it with 9:1 BLOBWax mix and put it in my tool box with my other tools.

pretty interesting design of wrench though, never seen one adjust like that before.

----------


## piper184

VERY beautiful work. Nicely done.

I am curious why you chose to cut and re-weld the sliding body to take up the free play rather then build up the main body with weld then file it to fit the slider?

The chicken humor is also appreciated.  :Lol:

----------


## Frank S

Never heard of them being called a grandfather wrench always referred to them as a Monkey wrench, probably because that flat jawed wrench was invented by a guy by the name of Charles Monchy sometime in the 1800s. Up until the Army did away with many of their mechanics MOS's the 12" flat jawed adjustable wrench was a standard issue in the bottom of all GM1 mechanics toolboxes and that was where it was expected to remain. The jaws would open to about 2 1/2" but if you encountered a nut larger than the 1 1/8" combination wrench in your toolbox you were expected check out the correct size from the tool room

----------

